# Condivisione dir à la Windows [Risolto]

## Onip

Ciao, immagino già la risposta, ma chiedo lo stesso. Esiste un modo (gnomoso preferibilmente) di cliccare col destro su una dir, scegliere Condividi e fare in modo che questa sia condivisa in Lan visibile sia da windows sia da linux?

Gracias

----------

## cloc3

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Samba. che altro?

Metti la cartella utente nella condivisione samba e  poi apri i permessi unix per l'accesso al mondo.

konqueror offre il servizio smb:/ per navigare come un papa.

Explorer non so.

----------

## Onip

samba l'ho già sperimentato e va benone. Io volevo sapere se esisteva qualcosa con quel quid "in più". Mi spiego. Con samba nel file di config sono impostate le dir in share e sono immutabili per un user. In windows l'utente può cliccare col destro e condividere una dir, e allo stesso modo può toglierla dalla condivisione. In oltre è l'user che può scegliere quale dir condividere, che so, una volta quella con le foto dell'ultima vacanza e un'altra quella con gli mp3 di quel particolare album ecc.

Volevo sapere se (tramite samba) è possibile relaizzare questo tipo di condivisione in cui ogni utente decide cosa e quando condividere e non root una volta per tutte.

sono stato un po' più chiaro?

Byez

----------

## cloc3

Avevo capito.

Non a caso ti ho risposto facendo riferimento ai permessi unix.

Su linux, l'utente può esclusivamente utilizzare i permessi unix.

E samba li deve rispettare.

Se l'utente vieta a samba di vedere una propria cartella, samba non la vedrà.

E se la rende condivisibile, sarà condivisa.

Leggi bene i disk shares di Using Samba, e vedrai che le cose stanno proprio così.

----------

## Onip

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Non avevo capito....

Adesso provo un po' a vedere come implementare questa cosetta.

Grazie

----------

## bender86

 *Onip wrote:*   

> In windows l'utente può cliccare col destro e condividere una dir, e allo stesso modo può toglierla dalla condivisione.

 

Ehm... Forse un utente Power User, un semplice User non ha la possibilità di condividere un bel nulla.

----------

## Luca89

Dai un'occhiata a questo

----------

## Onip

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Dai un'occhiata a questo

 

Grazie, domani lo provo

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

credo che in gnome ci sia già qualcosa di integrato, visto che se clicco col dx condividi cartella ce l'ho già. pittosto perchè funzioni serve la password di root

----------

## Luca89

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> credo che in gnome ci sia già qualcosa di integrato, visto che se clicco col dx condividi cartella ce l'ho già. pittosto perchè funzioni serve la password di root

 

la descrizione del software che ho postato dice invece che non necessita della password di root.

----------

## codadilupo

in gnome:

Desktop --> amministrazione --> Cartelle Condivise

E' un frontend molto ridotto per avviare al volo condivisioni smb/cifs

Coda

----------

## bandreabis

E un "kmetodo" c'è?

----------

## federico

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> in gnome:
> 
> Desktop --> amministrazione --> Cartelle Condivise
> 
> E' un frontend molto ridotto per avviare al volo condivisioni smb/cifs
> ...

 

Appena riesco provo nautilus-share che dalla descrizione pare interessante, ma questo che citi tu nel mio sistema non lo trovo, immagino non faccia parte di gnome-light. Sai mica il nome del pacchetto che fornisce questo supporto? Federico

----------

## cloc3

 *bandreabis non wrote:*   

> Ehm... Forse un utente Power User, un semplice User non ha la possibilità di condividere un bel nulla.

 

Confesso che ieri avevo parlato a memoria, ma oggi confermo quello che dicevo dopo aver provato.

Sto usando uno sharing tradizionale, definito in samba in questo modo:

```

[global]

...

        security = share

...

[ospite]

        username = ospite

        #valid username = @insegnanti,@studenti

        comment = password ospite

        directory mode = 755

        create mode = 755

        writeable = yes

        read list = @studenti,@insegnanti

        path = /home/samba/ospite

        valid user = @studenti,@insegnanti

```

La cartella /home/samba/ospite è così definita:

```

cloc3@linux99 /home/samba/ospite $ ls /home/samba/ospite -ld

drwxrwxrwt  14 ospite studenti 38 mag  5 08:34 /home/samba/ospite

```

L'utente normale può creare a piacere una propria cartella dentro ospite e manovrare tranquillamente gli accessi samba per mezzi dei permessi "other" (un normale `chmod 77x` eventualmente lanciato via browser).

Konqueror rende disponibile anche una opzione che lancia il comando `kcmshell "nomefile"` e richiede i privilegi di root.

Francamente mi sembra una complicazione inutile. Ma dobbiamo proprio fare tutto tutto tutto come Lui ???

----------

## bandreabis

cloc3 quota bene... io non ho detto quello...

Lui? Colui-che-non-deve-essere-nominato?   :Laughing: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *federico wrote:*   

> Appena riesco provo nautilus-share che dalla descrizione pare interessante, ma questo che citi tu nel mio sistema non lo trovo, immagino non faccia parte di gnome-light. Sai mica il nome del pacchetto che fornisce questo supporto? Federico

 

il programma si chiama shares-admin:

```
# equery b shares-admin

[ Searching for file(s) shares-admin in *... ]

app-admin/gnome-system-tools-1.4.1 (/usr/bin/shares-admin)
```

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Fri May 05, 2006 7:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> cloc3 quota bene... io non ho detto quello...
> 
> 

 

bah, bandreabis, bender86, sempre con la b iniziate.  :Laughing: 

Scusami, in effetti, stavo pensando che il tuo intervento e il suo fossero della stessa persona.

...

Lui... il copione che tutti vorrebbero copiare.

----------

## Onip

Nautilus share funziona benissimo. Grazie a Luca89. Qui il bug con l'ebuild.

Byez

----------

## ogeidix

Segnalo questo:

http://www.ossblog.it/post/885/gshare_ftp_mono_gnome_avahi

Penso sia proprio la soluzione che stavi cercando,

sebbene a me non piaccia troppo in quanto fa uso dell' FTP invece che di samba,

dovrebbe essere la soluzione più userFriendly

:: ogeidix

----------

## federico

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Nautilus share funziona benissimo. Grazie a Luca89. Qui il bug con l'ebuild.
> 
> Byez

 

Ho provato ed effettivamente è molto bello, mancava qualcosa di questo tipo!

L'unica cosa che nn ho capito e' se devo riavviare samba sempre a mano (finora mi funziona solo cosi) o se ho qualche configurazione sbagliata io in samba... Federico

----------

## Onip

guarda, a me funziona senza avviando samba (e smbshared) al runlevel di default, con questa configurazione di samba (abbastanza generica, credo)

```
[global]

 workgroup = *****

 netbios name = ******

 server string = Gentoo

 log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

 max log size = 50

 log level = 3

 

 interfaces lo eth0

 host allow = 127.0.0.1 192.168.0.* EXCEPT 192.168.0.1

 security = share

 

 wins support = yes

 

 preserve case = yes

 default case = lower

 

 force user = guest

 force group = users

 browse list = yes

 guest only = yes

 guest account = guest

 guest ok = yes

 

 include = /etc/samba/smbshared.conf

```

Byez

----------

## federico

Forse sono le mie configurazioni del tcp esoteriche, provo un attimo xke' ho riletto anche la documentazione sul sito e dovrebbe funzionare tutto in automatico... Comunque e' proprio carino sto sistema, e' un'altra di quelle cose che avvicinano gli utenti all'usabilita' linux  :Smile: 

Federico

----------

